# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  Clé trial

## yougi

Bonjour les canards,

Je n'arrive pas à trouver l'info donc je pose la question ici (mea culpa si ca a déjà été demandé)... est-ce qu'il existe des clé d'essai pour GW2 ?

J'aimerais le faire tester à quelques personnes, ces radins veulent pas acheter le jeu avant d'avoir testé !  ::ninja:: 

Merci !

----------


## Maximelene

> est-ce qu'il existe des clé d'essai pour GW2 ?


Non.

Il va falloir attendre un éventuel nouveau week end de découverte, pendant lequel le jeu est gratuit. Mais on n'a aucune information là dessus.

----------


## olih

Non.
Il y a eu des weekend gratuits, peut être que ça reviendra mais c'est tout.

:edit:  :tired:  et grillé à quelques secondes.

----------


## Myron

Avec un peu de bol ça sera peut être le cas pour l'anniversaire fin août.

----------


## yougi

Rha, ils sont pas croyables... ils pourraient faire des compte d'essai avec restrictions comme tout le monde !

Merci pour les réponses en tout cas !

----------


## leplayze

Bah en sachant que tu ne payes qu'une seule fois le jeu , j'en vois pas l’intérêt.

----------


## Maximelene

> Bah en sachant que tu ne payes qu'une seule fois le jeu , j'en vois pas l’intérêt.


Quel rapport ? Si le jeu ne plait pas alors que tu l'as acheté, abonnement ou pas, tu as perdu le prix du jeu...

----------


## leplayze

Bah quand tu achètes un jeu , je vais prendre "Skyrim" par exemple , tu es obligé de l'acheté, ils vont pas te mettre une démo avant ce serait stupide ...

----------


## Myron

Quand je pense qu'avant on jouait à des démos avant d'acheter un jeu et maintenant on entends des trucs comme ça...Dingue ce changement de mentalités.

----------


## Maximelene

> Bah quand tu achètes un jeu , je vais prendre "Skyrim" par exemple , tu es obligé de l'acheté, ils vont pas te mettre une démo avant ce serait stupide ...


Oui, ce serait tout à fait stupide de permettre aux joueurs d'essayer un jeu avant de l'acheter. Tellement stupide que les démos, qui étaient la norme jusqu'à il y a quelques années, sont encore quelque chose de souvent réclamé par les joueurs eux-même.

Non mais sérieusement...  ::|:

----------


## leplayze

Je suis passé par l'époque démo , et franchement c'est pas si mal qu'il y en ai plus , entre les magazines avec des cd demo pour la Sega , ps2 etc.. et les démos directement téléchargeable sur pc , c'était bien certe , mais ça n’empêchait pas de te faire entuber 30-40 € , car évidemment les dev" vont te mettre la scène la plus épique du jeu durant 10 minutes et au revoir...

Je me suis jamais forgé une opinion sur un jeu à partir d'une démo  :tired:  par contre par les divers tests online , et les avis des utilisateurs oui, ce que je n'ai pas fais pour simcity par exemple pourtant j'avais testé la "démo beta" que j'avais adoré.

----------


## Maderone

Bah désolé, mais entre avoir une démo ou non, je préfère avoir une démo... La sensation du jeu, tu peux l'avoir qu'en testant le jeu. Et pas en lisant un test.

----------


## purEcontact

Entre tout les "let's play" et toutes les reviews video, il y a amplement de quoi se faire un avis sur un jeu.
Vu le nombre de youtuber / twitcher qui broadcast des jeux, il y en a forcément un qui a la même approche que vous/toi/moi.

Du coup, se faire une idée sur un jeu est beaucoup plus simple qu'il y a quelques années.

----------


## Maximelene

Rien ne remplacera jamais le fait d'avoir ses mains sur le jeu soi-même. Rien.

----------


## purEcontact

Au choix, je préfère la review d'un joueur "qui me ressemble" à une démo.
Ça évite le syndrome ACM.

----------


## Maximelene

Sauf que tu n'as pas à choisir. Tu peux faire les deux.

Sauf, bien sûr, quand il n'y a pas de démo.

Au final, encore une fois, comment on peut en arriver à trouver "stupide" l'idée d'une démo, quand ça *ajoute* un moyen de se faire une idée, sans changer quoi que ce soit aux méthodes que vous semblez favoriser ?

----------


## purEcontact

Et les clés trial classique s'adaptent mal à GW2.
Si on limite au niveau 20/30(voir 40), on montre le moins bon coté du jeu (il est beaucoup plus intéressantvune fois qu'on a tout ce qu'il faut pour développer le personnage).
Si on limite à 72h, on a pas le temps de tout voir.
Si on limite à 14j, on aura l'impression d'avoir fait le tour du jeu (du fait d'avoir un temps limité pour jouer, on a tendance à tout rusher).

Dans tour les cas, la démo ne rend pas honneur à GW2.

----------


## Maximelene

Ooookay. Relis le sujet s'il te plaît, on ne parle pas (plus) du cas spécifique de Guild Wars 2.

----------


## purEcontact

Je suis au taf, sur mon telephone mobile donc j'en chie un peu à taper mes textes (sans compter que j'ai pas le recule sur ce que j'écris : taille de l'écran oblige).

Mon point de vu : une démo offre toujours une vision biaisée du produir final.
Dans le cas de GW2, c'est une vision qui pousse pas à l'achat.

----------


## Maximelene

Les vagues de nouveaux joueurs suite aux derniers weekends d'essai tendraient à prouver le contraire.

Et les demandes de joueurs pour des démos tendraient à montrer que, vision biaisée ou non, ça garde un intérêt.

----------


## purEcontact

Il y a eu une augmentation des ventes parce GW2 a baissé de prix le temps du week end de test si je dis pas de bétise.
Je pense vraiment que faire une version trial, c'est pas une bonne chose pour un mmo.
Lors des week ends gratuit, on a une grosse affluence de joueurs donc ça change la donne.

Si aujourd'hui, tu test le trial "14j quand tu veux" de "MMOLAMBDA" par exemple, tu vas te retrouver seul dans la zone noob.
C'est pas intéressant, tu vas t'ennuyer.
En revanche, tu test "MMOLAMBDA" lors d'un week end "unique", tu auras une influence monstre, l'impression qu'il y aura plein de monde quand tu joueras (et ce à n'importe quelle heure).
C'est interessant, tu achetes.

----------


## Maximelene

> Je pense vraiment que faire une version trial, c'est pas une bonne chose pour un mmo.


Si c'était vraiment le cas, ce topic ne serait pas là.

Oh, et l'affluence monstre ne change aucun des points négatifs d'une version test que tu as pourtant toi-même listé.  ::rolleyes:: 

Sinon, encore une fois, je te rappelle que la discussion portait sur les démos *en général*. Parce que bon, là tu nous contredis un peu sur quelque chose dont on n'a pas parlé, vu que dès que le terme "démo" a été utilisé ça a été *de façon générale*.

----------


## purEcontact

Si t'en as pas parlé, je peux pas te contredire dessus  ::ninja:: .

---------- Post added at 23h36 ---------- Previous post was at 23h33 ----------




> Oh, et l'affluence monstre ne change aucun des points négatifs d'une version test que tu as pourtant toi-même listé.


Tu peux me quote, je vois pas la référence.

----------


## yougi

Heu... je voulais pas déclencher un drama avec ma question hein  ::ninja::  

Un trial aurait été pratique pour les gens qui s'imaginent que le "feeling" GW2 est le même que les autres MMO, alors que je le trouve bien plus dynamique que les autres!

----------


## Maximelene

> Tu peux me quote, je vois pas la référence.





> Si on limite au niveau 20/30(voir 40), on montre le moins bon coté du jeu (il est beaucoup plus intéressantvune fois qu'on a tout ce qu'il faut pour développer le personnage).
> Si on limite à 72h, on a pas le temps de tout voir.
> Si on limite à 14j, on aura l'impression d'avoir fait le tour du jeu (du fait d'avoir un temps limité pour jouer, on a tendance à tout rusher).


En quoi l'affluence de joueurs change le fait que les premiers niveaux soient le moins intéressant du jeu ?
En quoi l'affluence de joueurs change le fait que si on a une limite de temps on n'a pas le temps de tout voir ?
En quoi l'affluence de joueurs change le fait que si cette limite est trop large on aura l'impression d'avoir fait le tour du jeu ?

Tu donnes toi-même les mauvais points des versions d'essai, pour ensuite dire que "l'affluence change la donne". En quoi ? En quoi le fait de voir plus de joueurs autour de soi change le moindre de ces points ? Surtout dans un jeu qui utilise des serveurs de débordement, ce qui fait que durant ces week ends, tu as plus de chances de te retrouver entouré de gens ne parlant pas ta langue dans le canal /map qu'autre chose.

----------


## purEcontact

> En quoi l'affluence de joueurs change le fait que les premiers niveaux soient le moins intéressant du jeu ?


Le système de combo.
Ça rend le jeu plus dynamique beaucoup plus tôt.
Exemple : le gardien n'a pas de combo feu par lui même avant de débloquer les consécrations alors qu'un elem niveau 2 peut lui donner ce combo.




> En quoi l'affluence de joueurs change le fait que si on a une limite de temps on n'a pas le temps de tout voir ?


Le nombre d'événements dynamique.
On voit plus de contenu PvE si il y a beaucoup de monde dans les zones de jeu.




> En quoi l'affluence de joueurs change le fait que si cette limite est trop large on aura l'impression d'avoir fait le tour du jeu ?


Les chemins de donjon explo non farmé.
Bah si on est nombreux, y'aura toujours un mec qui aura envie de faire arah alors que personne ne veut le faire.

Globalement, l'affluence de joueurs donne accès à un contenu plus vaste ou plus rapidement.
Du coup, plutôt que d'avoir une mauvaise impression du jeu, on en tire une bonne.

----------


## Maximelene

Les combos, en PvE "extérieur", ils sont soit inexistants, soit paumés au milieu d'une mêlée impossible à voir. Je connaissais le système par coeur à la sortie du jeu, et il m'a fallu attendre els donjons pour réellement le voir. Alors pour des joueurs qui débarquent sans connaître... Oh, et *ça ne change rien*, les combos ne suffisent pas à rendre d'eux-même les 20 premiers niveaux du jeu plus intéressants.

Pour le monde dans les zones, les serveurs de débordement vont à l'encontre de ça. Va dans les zones de départ lors des weeks end d'essai, le système de débordement fait qu'elles ne sont pas si peuplées que ça. Oh, et *ça ne change rien* au fait qu'on n'a pas le temps de tout voir, on reste cantonné aux zones de départ et aux premiers niveaux.




> Les chemins de donjon explo non farmé.
> Bah si on est nombreux, y'aura toujours un mec qui aura envie de faire arah alors que personne ne veut le faire.


Attends, c'est moi ou tu es en train de dire que l'affluence de joueurs *découvrant le jeu*, depuis zéro donc, offre plus de chances de faire des donjons en exploration ? Et tu prends même comme exemple Arah ?

Au prochain week end d'essai, je choppe un des nouveaux venus et je lui propose d'aller à Arah C1. On va se marrer.

Sois sérieux 5 minutes, les gens qui découvrent le jeu pendant une telle période d'essai ne vont déjà que rarement jusqu'au niveau 80, ça n'est pas en plus pour se lancer dans les donjons en exploration...

Et puis enfin, on parle de joueurs découvrant le jeu et de leurs impressions, tu crois que quelqu'un qui débarque sur le jeu a la moindre notion de la fréquentation des donjons en exploration ? Il ne sait sans doute même pas ce que c'est, et n'entendra parler de Arah que dans 80 niveaux...

"Grâce à l'affluence de joueurs bas niveaux on peut faire plus facilement des donjons en explo, du coup les autres joueurs bas niveaux n'ont pas l'impression de faire le tour du jeu durant leur période d'essai."

Je pourrais continuer longtemps tellement ces deux phrases m'ont fait halluciner...




> Globalement, l'affluence de joueurs donne accès à un contenu plus vaste ou plus rapidement.


Non. Le nombre de joueurs autour de toi ne te donnera pas accès à plus de contenu, ou ne te fera pas pex plus vite (ou si peu). Surtout dans le délai d'une période d'essai de quelques jours, où la majorité des joueurs ne dépassera pas le niveau 20 ou 30.

----------


## Maderone

Pure, tu trolles là en fait ou t'es sérieux ?

----------


## purEcontact

Je ne troll pas.
Et me concernant, l'idée d'un trial pour un MMO, quelque soit les arguments de maxi, c'est une mauvaise chose.

----------


## Maximelene

Ah ben c'est clair que si quand on te parle de trial, tu réponds avec Arah explo, t'es pas prêt de piger l'intérêt...

M'enfin bon, je laisse tomber. Les trials qu'on a eu sur GW2 ont amené énormément de nouveaux joueurs, en permettant à beaucoup de découvrir le jeu, et ce topic montre bien que c'est apprécié, mais c'est une mauvaise chose. Les démos sont réclamées par énormément de joueurs, qui sont heureux quand on en voit une arriver (pour Castlevania, par exemple, comme a dit quelqu'un je ne sais plus où), mais c'est un concept stupide.

Ce topic est un trou noir de la logique.

----------


## purEcontact

> Ce topic est un trou noir de la logique et de l'acceptation du point de vu de l'autre.


Fixed.  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

Bawé, j'accepte pas les points de vue basés sur une absence totale de logique.  ::trollface::

----------


## leplayze

Vous êtes Têtu c'est dingue , vous avez tout les 2 raisons au final ...

----------


## Maximelene

> Vous êtes Têtu c'est dingue


Dit celui qui a lancé l'affirmation péremptoire ayant provoqué cette discussion...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Zepolak

> Heu... je voulais pas déclencher un drama avec ma question hein


Non mais ne t'inquiète pas. Il se passe des choses dans cette guilde, c'est un peu particulier. On a tous des personnalités un peu... Particulières...  ::ninja::

----------


## leplayze

Je ne prendrais en aucuns la responsabilité de ce qui c'est passé ici !

----------


## purEcontact

C'est la faute de maderone.

----------


## Nessou



----------


## leplayze

Et puis non j'ai tout lu et je suis d'accord avec pure ! Entre les 79 levels du début où tu croises 3 personnes durant ton leveling , et à la sortie du jeu où toutes les maps étaient full y'a pas photo hein , je préférais le début , on se trouvait des groupes pour pex dès le début et c'étais vachement bien sympas , aujourd'hui si tu débutes sur gw2 tu dois te faire chier tout seul, surtout si tu viens de gros mmo : Lineage 2 aion (Pour citer les soft de Nc et surtout L2 qu'on a tendance à oublier). Ou encore Wow , car oui Wow est une expérience incroyable (A l'époque burning crusade évidemment). Et quand tu quittes des jeux de ce type pour venir sur gw2 tout seul , ça fait un choc.

Alors non pas de démo , oui pour des free W-E.

----------


## Maximelene

> tu croises 3 personnes durant ton leveling


C'est à se demander où vous pexez. J'ai fait un reroll hier, et on croise énormément de monde dans toutes les zones de départ.

----------


## Bartinoob

Les zones de départ sont pas mal fréquentées, mais les zones de milieu de leveling sont bien souvent désertes.

C'est pour ça qu'on allait aux chutes de la canopée quand on avait fait le farm des holos, par exemple.

----------


## Maximelene

Effectivement, il y a souvent un creu dans les zones 40-60. Mais ce ne sont pas vraiment les zones qui seraient concernées par une éventuelle version d'essai (version d'essai qui participerait de toute façon à peupler les zones de départ, et réglerait donc d'elle-même son propre inconvénient).

----------


## yougi

J'ai débuté le jeu il y a un ou deux moi et effectivement, c'est assez peuplé dans chacune des zones.

Par contre là où c'est plus fastidieux, c'est les donjons en mode story ... c'est la galère pour trouver un groupe ! La plupart du temps on tombe sur des groupes qui rush les donjons en exploration... et quand je dis rush c'est cita 10mins montre en main !

D'ailleurs merci à Elgoste qui m'a pris à part sur mumble pour m'expliquer tout le donjon, et puis m'a filé une tonne des conseils pour me stuffer, des builds, etc.. C'était génial, du vrai canard  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Effectivement, pour les donjons en mode Histoire, c'est la croix et la bannière. Le fait qu'ils soient souvent assez longs, parfois laborieux (les amants, par exemple), qu'ils n'offrent pas de récompense vraiment valable, et qu'ils attirent, par essence, des joueurs ne connaissant pas, ce qui ajoute à la longueur et la difficulté, donne une belle combinaison pour les voire dépeuplés.

Personnellement je ne crois pas avoir fait chaque mode histoire plus d'une fois.

----------


## Nessou

https://register.guildwars2.com/trial

:relaunchover9000:

----------


## yougi

Merci Nessou !

Alors vous en pensez quoi de l'existence d'un trial ? (Je suis parti par là --> )

----------


## Myron

> Avec un peu de bol ça sera peut être le cas pour l'anniversaire fin août.


Juste parce que j'avais trop vu juste pour une fois.

----------

